# Possible screen savers for my Kindle and misc conversations :P



## Guest

I was talking with Leslie about this in another thread about how I'd like to use pictures of my signed books as screen savers.

Here are three of the ones I want to use. I may retake them to make them look better.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

You got Kim Harrison's autograph!!!! I am jealous. She came to Vegas, but I missed her by a month. (I was in hyper artist mood, creating models of buildings). The stab to the heart was the fact that her signing was at the library down the street from my house. (sniff)


----------



## Guest

This is from her Outlaw Tour last March

Reading to us










"Guy and Kim"










Me, Kim, and Guy










I have all of her books in hard back now and will get the last 3 signed, plus the new one _*White Witch, Black Curse*_ once it's released.

I also have this from Vicki(Showgirl) Petterson I nicknamed her that and it stuck hehe. 

The front It's a card board represntation of the cover of her book









The back side of it









Her nickname for me is Vampydoodles. 
I haven't met her yet but she does live in Vegas and has done several signings at the Clark County Library.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have not read her books yet. I have wanted to go to one of her signings at the air base, but I missed that since I had to leave for school.


----------



## Guest

Her books are;

1) Scent of Shadows
2) Taste of Night
3) Touch of Twilight
























all of them have been Kindlenated


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just ordered a sample of the first book.


----------



## Guest

I think you'll like it. I am a very active member of her forum. Jeaniene Frost is also a regular there. We all have a pretty good time there.

Tonight is our on line True Blood Viewing party. We talk in the forum chat room during and after the show. I am the token male. 

http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi


----------



## Vegas_Asian

What show? Is the series becoming a tv show?


----------



## Guest

Oh, we all watch True Blood on HBO.  Debi M is a proof reader(or something like that) for Charlaine Harris and she hangs out with us to.

9:00 eastern sunday nights


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Darn. I don't have HBO. I will try and see if it is on the internet


----------



## Guest

I don't know if you have to have HBO to use HBO on line.  i am guess you do.  Last show airs next week.  They will o course rerun the crap out of them.

Around Christmas time, I am hoping the DVD will be released.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I read and watched all of the recaps and the show is something I would buy when it comes out in dvd. I was loving for the episodes on line, but have yet to successful. Thanks for telling me about HBO live. I will definiately tune in.


----------



## Guest

Well the second to the last show was really intense, especially for those of us that already read the books.  We knew who the new character was so we're all yealing in chat "No don't do it ruuuuuuunnnnnn!!!"

It was fun next week we will be sad, it will be the last new one until the second season starts.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Her nickname for me is Vampydoodles.
> I haven't met her yet but she does live in Vegas and has done several signings at the Clark County Library.


*So Bob....does that say "macaroni"?*


----------



## Guest

Yep, it's a inside joke with us.(I sound so pretentious I don't mean to. hehe)

When I first met Vicki on the Barns and Nobles book club forum we were talking about how language evolves. She said back in the day *macaroni* was similar to saying *cool*

When ever we'd say *macaroni* we meant cool.. it is also when she started calling me *Vampy-doodles * and I started calling her *Showgirl*

I started calling her that because for 10 years before she was published, she was a Vegas showgirl. She was born there and still lives there with her hubby and kidlet.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Yep, it's a inside joke with us.(I sound so pretentious I don't mean to. hehe)
> 
> When I first met Vicki on the Barns and Nobles book club forum we were talking about how language evolves. She said back in the day *macaroni* was similar to saying *cool*
> 
> When ever we'd say *macaroni* we meant cool.. it is also when she started calling me *Vampy-doodles * and I started calling her *Showgirl*
> 
> I started calling her that because for 10 years before she was published, she was a Vegas showgirl. She was born there and still lives there with her hubby and kidlet.


*LMAO....kidlet So macaroni = cool. Gotcha *


----------



## Guest

I actually looked it up and it doesn't really mean cool but she thinks it does and I didn't have the heart to tell her. It's real meaning is more like flashy fool or pompous I think.

In the way it's used in the *Yankee Doodle * song, it could be used as *cool * I guess.

She always refers to her son as the kidlet.

I just found this interview of her...it's very good.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> I actually looked it up and it doesn't really mean cool but she thinks it does and I didn't have the heart to tell her. It's real meaning is more like flashy fool or pompous I think.
> 
> In the way it's used in the *Yankee Doodle * song, it could be used as *cool * I guess.
> 
> She always refers to her son as the kidlet.
> 
> I just found this interview of her...it's very good.


*Good interview Bob...thanks for posting it. She's very attractive and I just love her hair...reminds me of The Little Mermaid ;-p I've never heard anyone refer to their kid as a kidlet...I like it )*


----------



## Guest

She even sounds like the little mermaid.  She's really a great person and we all love her.  I have managed to start several naming conventions at her site.  

I was the first to call her Showgirl.. I am about the only one that does on a regular basis, I started calling her female lead Jolivia for reasons that become clear in the first book and her third book is Touch of Twilight (ToT)  I started callin it tater(ToT). It caught on to her dismay hehe.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> She even sounds like the little mermaid. She's really a great person and we all love her. I have managed to start several naming conventions at her site.
> 
> I was the first to call her Showgirl.. I am about the only one that does on a regular basis, I started calling her female lead Jolivia for reasons that become clear in the first book and her third book is Touch of Twilight (ToT) I started callin it tater(ToT). It caught on to her dismay hehe.


*LOL tater (ToT). If I had a preference, I'd stick with showgirl ;-p

Congrats on your Kindle arriving!!! Geez, stay away from the boards for a few days and I missed 13 pages of conversation!*


----------



## Guest

Tater(ToT) is the book.









Showgirl is the author.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Tater(ToT) is the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showgirl is the author.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My bad, I misread what you posted ;-p*


----------



## Guest

That seems to happen a lot when i post.


----------



## Sailor

I just saw this thread...I loved the interview. She has a strong character about herself, very confidant in herself.

Vamp, I didn't know your name was Bob.

Now, I can just add this to the 60 books on my reading list to get to and try it out. 
Would authors please stop writting so I can catch up on all this reading!


----------



## Jeff

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO....kidlet So macaroni = cool. Gotcha *





Vampyre said:


> I actually looked it up and it doesn't really mean cool but she thinks it does and I didn't have the heart to tell her. It's real meaning is more like flashy fool or pompous I think.


I was just killing time waiting for a phone call, saw this post and thought I'd drop in some trivia: The term 'macaronied' is an archaic term that was used in the British army to mean wearing braid and ribbons for parades and special events. The ditty, Yankee Doodle, implies that Minutemen (American soldiers during the Revolution) were too poor for braid and ribbons so they stuck a feather in their caps and called it macaroni.

Jeff


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> I just saw this thread...I loved the interview. She has a strong character about herself, very confidant in herself.
> 
> Vamp, I didn't know your name was Bob.
> 
> Now, I can just add this to the 60 books on my reading list to get to and try it out.
> Would authors please stop writting so I can catch up on all this reading!


If you visit her forum, you will see she was scared to death and was afraid everyone would notice her slouching. She is so funny.


----------



## chynared21

Jeff said:


> I was just killing time waiting for a phone call, saw this post and thought I'd drop in some trivia: The term 'macaronied' is an archaic term that was used in the British army to mean wearing braid and ribbons for parades and special events. The ditty, Yankee Doodle, implies that Minutemen (American soldiers during the Revolution) were too poor for braid and ribbons so they stuck a feather in their caps and called it macaroni.
> 
> Jeff


*I'm always up for trivia...thanks Jeff *


----------



## Dori

Jeff said:


> I was just killing time waiting for a phone call, saw this post and thought I'd drop in some trivia: The term 'macaronied' is an archaic term that was used in the British army to mean wearing braid and ribbons for parades and special events. The ditty, Yankee Doodle, implies that Minutemen (American soldiers during the Revolution) were too poor for braid and ribbons so they stuck a feather in their caps and called it macaroni.
> 
> Jeff


I learn so much from you. I needed to know this.
I will think of this everytime I sing that song.


----------



## Cuechick

Do you have a scanner or access to one? That would make a lot better image for your screen saver. Or you could try taking the picture with indirect natural light, and placing a piece of glass over the book to make it lie flat. Doing this on a your porch in the shade would work well. 
You can then crop the image, it only has to be 600x 800 which is not huge.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest

I could try using the copier at work an then take the picture of the pieces of paper, Cropping and editing is no problem.  I can do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is still vaguely on topic, I suppose.


Betsy


----------



## Guest

It was my thread.  I can 'jack it if I wanna...

I changed the subject line...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Better, at least folks will have an idea of what they're getting into.  

Not everyone reads everypost, hard though that is to believe.    

Some actually use the subject as a guide about what to read.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Better, at least folks will have an idea of what they're getting into.
> 
> Not everyone reads everypost, hard though that is to believe.
> 
> Some actually use the subject as a guide about what to read.


Silly people get what they deserve then... 

Here is a precursor of a screenie i'll e working on for later...


----------



## ScottBooks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some actually use the subject as a guide about what to read.


...everyone knows you can't judge a thread by its topic.


----------



## Angela

This looks like an interesting place to post. Now if I only had something to say!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScottBooks said:


> ...everyone knows you can't judge a thread by its topic.


Especially not on Kindleboards, but we're trying...and so are all of you, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Just stands to reason that Betsy the Quilter is the expert on threads.

Keep them untangled Bets.


----------



## cush

Dori said:


> Just stands to reason that Betsy the Quilter is the expert on threads.
> 
> Keep them untangled Bets.


GROAN! GROAN GROAN!


----------



## Guest

Here is my Kindle now










notice the emergency paperclip


----------



## Guest

I'm noticing ITs pretty dress.


----------



## Angela

love the Dr Pepper screensaver!!


----------



## Dori

Great screen saver.  Maybe her/his name is PHD.


----------

